# Delivering a baby in UK, whats the costs involved?



## svartz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi..I have recently shifted to london on a Tier-1 Migrant VISA and have taken up employment. My wife is expecting (around end-July) and we are wondering whether she should deliver here in UK or stay back in India. 

The problem with staying back in India is she wont be able to travel till the baby's around 3 months and that would be too late for my 5 yr old daugther to adapt & begin schooling.

So the obvious choice seems to deliver in UK but what are the costs and how do we go about? Since i am a migrant and employed, does NHS cover this? I stay in Stratford area.. pl advice how to go about


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

svartz said:


> Hi..I have recently shifted to london on a Tier-1 Migrant VISA and have taken up employment. My wife is expecting (around end-July) and we are wondering whether she should deliver here in UK or stay back in India.
> 
> The problem with staying back in India is she wont be able to travel till the baby's around 3 months and that would be too late for my 5 yr old daugther to adapt & begin schooling.
> 
> So the obvious choice seems to deliver in UK but what are the costs and how do we go about? Since i am a migrant and employed, does NHS cover this? I stay in Stratford area.. pl advice how to go about


As you are on a long-stay visa and your wife will be on family visa, you are both eligible for NHS care by registering with a GP. I suggest your wife comes over ASAP to start her ante-natal care through her GP. There is no cost involved in pre-, peri- and post-natal care through NHS.
There is no need to go private unless you choose to do so (e.g. private room, choice of midwife/consultant etc).


----------



## apsh (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, all

I am running in my 30th week now and need to fly to London with my husband on 3rd Sept.

I will be delivering in London, as we are going for 6 months. I am really not aware of the GP's and hospitals there.

I have an option of letting him go and deliver here at my parent's place. I know it is a much better option, but I do not want him to miss all these precious moments.

He is also feeling bad to leave me (in case we opt for that).

Please advice as I am facing a big dilemma...

Is it that difficult to deliver a baby there ???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

apsh said:


> I am running in my 30th week now and need to fly to London with my husband on 3rd Sept.
> 
> I will be delivering in London, as we are going for 6 months. I am really not aware of the GP's and hospitals there.
> 
> ...


What kind of a visa do you have? If you only have a visitor visa, you may not be able to get free NHS maternity care and may have to go private. If you are going as spouse of a work visa holder, you may be eligible for NHS care. Whether under NHS or private, maternity care in UK is excellent.
Read this document on National Health Service maternity care for pregnant women from other countries: http://www.medact.org/content/advice august 2007.pdf - it's from 2007 but the rules haven't changed in substance since.


----------



## apsh (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Joppa

We have a Tier 2 (intra company transfer) and all expenses are to be borne by his company (IBM)

Shall I go for NHS or Private??

His working in Stockley Park, so where would you advice to take up the apartment? His friends stay in Feltham...we have option of taking up house or a service apartment. Which one would you recommend.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

apsh said:


> We have a Tier 2 (intra company transfer) and all expenses are to be borne by his company (IBM)
> Shall I go for NHS or Private??


In that case you should be eligible for free NHS maternity care, which is generally very good. No need to go private, unless you want a private room and choice of midwife/consultant.



> His working in Stockley Park, so where would you advice to take up the apartment? His friends stay in Feltham...we have option of taking up house or a service apartment. Which one would you recommend.


General advice is to live as close to work as possible, to reduce commuting time and cost. Apartment I would say, because you don't have to maintain a garden and rent is generally cheaper than a house for the same number of bedrooms. Having said that, having a garden or even just a patio is nice with a new baby, as you still have a few more months of milder weather to enjoy before the winter sets in and you will have more storage space than in a flat. Ground floor flat may be an alternative. Look at several and compare before making your mind up.


----------

